# سعدت حتى الثمالة



## Haroon

مرحبا
هل عبارة سعدت حتى الثمالة عبارة صحيحة؟
حتى عبارة حتى الثمالة يمكن أن تأتي في سياق السعادة؟


----------



## Startinov

لايظهر لي ذلك ..  واضح أن الجُملة مترجمة لايكتبها ولايقولها عربي
.فيما يبدو لي​


----------



## cherine

لا أرى ما يمنع ذلك، كثيرون يستخدمون عبارة "حتى الثمالة" بمعنى مجازي، يقصدون بها: لدرجة كبيرة جدًا.


----------



## mohandachrouf1988

السلام عليكم
ورد في قاموس المعاني



* الثُّمالَة * : البقيّة في أسفل الإناء من شراب ونحوه
شرب الكأس حتَّى * الثُّمالة * : احتمل ما هو شاقّ ومؤلم حتى النهاية ، لم يُبقِ فيها شيئًا ، سكِر وغاب عن وعيه
وبصراحة عمري ما سمعت شخصا يقول سعدت حتى الثمالة واقترح احسن وأصوب من ذلك:
سعدت حتى بدت نواجذي - ان كنت تتحدث عن نفسك
أو سعدت حتى بدت نواجذك الخ- ان كان الحديث عن غيرك​


----------



## Mejeed

النواجذ هي الأضراس الخلفية في أقصى الفم ، وتذكر للتعبير عن الضحكة الكبيرة ، فيقال : ضحك حتى بدت نواجذه .
فالسعادة - كما أراها - لا علاقة لها بالنواجذ ، اذ ليس كل سعادة يصحبها ضحك ، وليس كل ضحك ينم عن سعادة .
وأرى أن لا مانع من التعبير "سعدت حتى الثمالة" اذ الثمالة كناية عن السكر ، والسكر حال يطغى على العقل ، كما في قوله تعالى :
{ وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد} الحج2 ، وليس بمستبعد طغيان الشعور بالسعادة على العقل ، بل هو مشاهد ، خصوصا عند الأطفال .


----------



## Mahaodeh

Startinov said:


> لايظهر لي ذلك .. واضح أن الجُملة مترجمة لايكتبها ولايقولها عربي
> .فيما يبدو لي



لا أدري إن كانت العبارة مترجمة أم لا، ولكن لما لا يقولها عربي؟


----------



## Jadkw

سعدت حتى الثمالة ...مقصود بها المبالغة في السعادة ..وهي مأخوذة من (سكرت او شربت حتى الثمالة) اي حتى لم يبقى شئ في الكـاس او القارورة..
وهي قليل استخدامها ، ويستخدمها الشباب ، ولكن لاتعتبر لغة عربية فصحى ، انما من الجمل العامية


----------

